# Taekkyon coming to the USA!



## Miles (Jan 2, 2011)

I received the following email from GM Al Cole of Cleveland, OH.  GM Cole's email address is
grandmastercole@gmail.com

Here is the email:

Hello Sir,

I hope all is well and Happy New Year!


Taekkyon  comes to America next month.  If you know anyone who wants to be the  first in the USA and become part of the first group of Taekkyon leaders,  please forward this to them.


This will be a truly historical event!  I was just  informed that Grandmaster Yong Bok Lee will arrive a few days early from  Korea to attend this event. Attendees will have the opportunity to  learn directly from Taekkyon's leader, an opportunity one could only get  in the past by going to Korea.


The course is open to any style of martial arts master's 3rd Dan and up.


If you have and questions or would like to discuss the course in more detail, please e-mail or call.


Warmest Personal Regards,


Al Cole
Director, Taekkyon USA

-- 
http://www.mentortaekwondo.com/page10.html
http://www.linkedin.com/in/masteralcole
http://www.flickr.com/photos/grandmastercole/


----------



## dortiz (Jan 3, 2011)

I am still confused by this. Is Tae Kyon now considered an off shoot of TKD and therefore being pitched as a side class?
Why would TKD Black Belts run out and want to learn and rank in this. Why not every other Korean Martial Art, Tang Soo Do, Kuk Sul etc. or even Karate.
Maybe its me but this just seems odd.
Not good or bad just odd. Is it just me?


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jan 3, 2011)

I agree, I'm still trying to wrap my melon around this one.. . What exactly are you getting out of this?  Maybe I missed the full info somewhere.. .


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 3, 2011)

So in a weekend seminar you can get rank in a whole other art from Korea? Am _I missing something?_


----------



## puunui (Jan 3, 2011)

There is no mention about rank. It is a seminar to introduce Taekkyon to the United States, the first of its kind.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 3, 2011)

If they are looking for 3rd dan and higher to attend, I would imagine this to be more than just learning a few moves for the school of those attending. Otherwise they would take anybody that wanted to learn a few things.


----------



## leadleg (Jan 4, 2011)

I would go to this in a heartbeat if I could. I really enjoy the video I have seen on the net.
 Last year I started doing something very similar in the teen classes,only with hogus and headgear.
 I would really like to see it firsthand.


----------



## dortiz (Jan 4, 2011)

There is no mention about rank. It is a seminar to introduce Taekkyon to the United States, the first of its kind.


Its still odd to be bringing in ranking TKDoin as a targeted audience.


----------



## miguksaram (Jan 4, 2011)

dortiz said:


> There is no mention about rank. It is a seminar to introduce Taekkyon to the United States, the first of its kind.
> 
> 
> Its still odd to be bringing in ranking TKDoin as a targeted audience.


 
I believe this may be due to the footwork involved in Taekkyon is more easily adaptable by TKD than other arts.  Plus the gentleman hosting it is a TKD practitioner so he may have more connections with TKD than say HKD.  However, if you know of any KSW or HKD people who may be interested, perhaps you can ask him if it is ok for the to sign up.


----------



## Miles (Jan 23, 2011)

Just got word that my wife is planning a birthday party for her mother that weekend.  Ma is 81 and an absolute angel.  I already had the time-off request approved at work.  I am bummed I am going to miss out on this opportunity.


----------



## ppko (Jan 24, 2011)

I was once told about Taekyon, from the information that I recieved it actually predated Tae Kwon Do but was lost once Japan took over Korea.  I am not sure how accurate this information is but just thought I would throw that out there.


----------



## bluewaveschool (Jan 24, 2011)

ppko said:


> I was once told about Taekyon, from the information that I recieved it actually predated Tae Kwon Do but was lost once Japan took over Korea.  I am not sure how accurate this information is but just thought I would throw that out there.



Either you never visit the TKD forum, or you're a troll.  Either way, abandon thread now, before the "TKD historians" get wind of that statement and take over.


----------



## ppko (Jan 24, 2011)

bluewaveschool said:


> Either you never visit the TKD forum, or you're a troll. Either way, abandon thread now, before the "TKD historians" get wind of that statement and take over.


  I am never in this section, I really am not that knowledgeable about Korean Martial arts.  The only reason I came to this thread was because I had seen the title name and had heard it before and was hoping to learn more.


----------



## miguksaram (Jan 28, 2011)

ppko said:


> I am never in this section, I really am not that knowledgeable about Korean Martial arts. The only reason I came to this thread was because I had seen the title name and had heard it before and was hoping to learn more.


~sniff...sniff~ I smell fresh meat.   PPKO...you are right that Taekkyon did predate TKD.  KMA historians will disagree on its original purpose.  Some say it was just a game some say it was a valid martial art that became a game, but it was something that caste members of all sets did partake.  They all agree that it disappeared from public view or just became less popular during the early Jeoson Dynasty.  It was banned by Japanese, but by that time there were not many practitioners for the art.  I believe it reared its forgotten heard around the late 70's or early 80's and has since caught back on as a popular martial art for Koreans, and now making its way outward and over the pond to U.S. thanks in part to Mst. Cole.


----------



## ppko (Jan 28, 2011)

miguksaram said:


> ~sniff...sniff~ I smell fresh meat.  PPKO...you are right that Taekkyon did predate TKD. KMA historians will disagree on its original purpose. Some say it was just a game some say it was a valid martial art that became a game, but it was something that caste members of all sets did partake. They all agree that it disappeared from public view or just became less popular during the early Jeoson Dynasty. It was banned by Japanese, but by that time there were not many practitioners for the art. I believe it reared its forgotten heard around the late 70's or early 80's and has since caught back on as a popular martial art for Koreans, and now making its way outward and over the pond to U.S. thanks in part to Mst. Cole.


 That is what I heard a few years back as well


----------



## Indie12 (Mar 29, 2011)

dortiz said:


> I am still confused by this. Is Tae Kyon now considered an off shoot of TKD and therefore being pitched as a side class?
> Why would TKD Black Belts run out and want to learn and rank in this. Why not every other Korean Martial Art, Tang Soo Do, Kuk Sul etc. or even Karate.
> Maybe its me but this just seems odd.
> Not good or bad just odd. Is it just me?


 

Yes Taekkyon is a direct descendent of Tae Kwon Do, Tae Kwon Do came from Taekkyon!!

Taekkyon is over 2000 years old, In my opinion, it had easier techniques then modern TKD which were more effective!


----------



## Indie12 (Mar 29, 2011)

ppko said:


> I was once told about Taekyon, from the information that I recieved it actually predated Tae Kwon Do but was lost once Japan took over Korea. I am not sure how accurate this information is but just thought I would throw that out there.


 

Yes, Taekkyon predated Tae Kwon Do, by around 2000 years!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow so forget about Karate being the influence behind TKD, it is now Tekkyon so they can trace it back 2000 years. Man let just chnge history whenever we want. This is becomming the biggest joke ever inamy MA. Just myopinion and also the opinion of my dog TKD bo and Cat TKD bobo........


----------



## Lester Paul Churchill (Aug 2, 2013)

I hate to be the wet blanket on somebody's parade, but the art of Taekkyon has been in the United States since at least 1988 because I started training in it that year. My instructor was Daniel D Pecaro, who was taught in Korea by Choi Yu Goen, Kwan Su Il, and Do Ki Hyun (current Grandmaster of the Kyulyun Branch of Taekkyon). I was promoted to 1st Dong (1st Dan, if you prefer) on January 28, 1990 and I have been teaching Taekkyon here in the United States since then. At the time I started training in 1988, there was a college student at the University of Indiana by the name of Linda Grey (not to be confused with the actress) who had earned her blue sash in Taekkyon and was teaching there, as well. I imagine she might find this of news, as well. In all fairness, perhaps the KTA (Korea Taekkyon Association) interpretation of Master Song's work had just reached the shores of the US, but Kyulyun Taekkyon (or Tae Kyun, as we call it) has most certainly been here since 1988.


----------

